# Tumor or Babies?!?!?



## carizzol_09 (Apr 18, 2009)

My Guppy looked normal the other day when I looked at her but when I came home from school she had a bigger belly and a bulge on her lower right part of her belly. I kept an eye on her the whole night and I noticed that somtimes the bulge wouldn't be there and then I'd look again and it would.Does anyone know whats going on here?

<thanks for your help


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, maybe she's just being fat after eating, or has gas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

yea....she musta gorged her self silly!


----------

